# fish yield



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

Hey there guys, I just got my first chef job. The first change I'm making is to switch to whole fish. We got our first fish order today with me at the helm. 2 huge grouper. I broke them down and got a yield of 71.5% (50% filet, 21.5% scrap, 28.5% un-useable carcass) I'm wondering how this fairs compared to some of you more expert fish cutters out there. ETA. I felt I should let you guy know this was on a headless gutted fish.


----------



## cacioepepe (Apr 3, 2011)

After checking the web it looks like you might be in relatively good shape.  Most sites state that one should yield around 45% for skin on fillets, but thats for a head on fish, and as we know snappers have large domes.  My concern is the amount of scrap.  If my math is right, for every fillet you cut, say a 5 oz piece, you're producing 2 oz trim, which is a lot. Granted, if its used in a smart application, maybe its not that big of a deal.  

I'm interested to hear what ya'll think.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

cacioEpepe said:


> After checking the web it looks like you might be in relatively good shape. Most sites state that one should yield around 45% for skin on fillets, but thats for a head on fish, and as we know snappers have large domes. My concern is the amount of scrap. If my math is right, for every fillet you cut, say a 5 oz piece, you're producing 2 oz trim, which is a lot. Granted, if its used in a smart application, maybe its not that big of a deal.
> 
> I'm interested to hear what ya'll think.


Maybe I'll be getting boned on more expensive fish, but I got the grouper at 8.50 a pound and got 27 6oz portions and about 4 pounds of high quality scrap from 22 pounds of grouper. I'm moving the 6oz portions as entrees for right around $25 and the scrap is getting cut into 3oz portions and going into an app spec for $9.50


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

That 28.5% is for fish stock, no? For reals, make stock with it and freeze.

Apples and oranges, but I buy whole salmon and expect 20% waste from the monger to fillet it.

I figure a 10% waste on my guys skinning, removing belly fat, and pin-boning it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I wanna meet the cook that can yield 80% out of a whole Salmon! 8-10% is a normal loss for skinning alone. The Skeleton weighs a heckuva lot more than the skin. 30% is a reasonable loss even on H&G Salmon.

50% fillet yield on grouper or snapper is pretty much right on the $$ unless you have a very skilled fish cleaner.

Dave


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Stumbled across a fish yield chart that might help: http://www.mjseafood.com/fishipedia-seafood-guide/buying-storing-and-cooking/yields/


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice chart  - saved

Thanks


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

DuckFat said:


> I wanna meet the cook that can yield 80% out of a whole Salmon!


Nice to meet you too!

Seriously, though, I couldn't do it. I don't expect my 'cooks' to be able to do it.

But I expect my fish mongers' minions to be able to do it.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am with DuckFat on this one. Generally you lose 25% in just removing the head from a whole salmon. In my experience, whole salmon to fillet is about 35%.


----------



## chefcomesback (May 21, 2013)

I have used whole fish always to improve the quality,freshness and uniform cuts . Altough it is cheaper to get H/G whole fish , unless you have a designated person breaking down the fish you will have some inconsistencies. With having a large head grouper is a good example. For example you order 12 pounds of snapper and hope to get 3 each 4pounders. With %50 wastage you will get 12* 8 ounce filets right? But the fish came as   6 each 2 pounders and the person "butchering" got 6,5 oz sides each. What are you going to do? I do not serve the tail ends of in my restaurant. If I had to square the tails off i would be down to 4 oz. Then I would have to give 2 pieces instead of 1. at the end 2 pounds of fish plus labour is used for 1 main meal then. In theory you can have the same problem with ordering filets but unless You are confident about having a set person or good skill level in your kitchen it has more elements it can go wrong.

P.S : I do all of my meat and wholefish fabrication in my restaurant


----------

